# Woman Raises Opossum



## win231 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Jul 8, 2021)

She seems willing to put in the work so I am all for what she's doing. He may return to the wild once the mating drive hits him. At least he's not left to live out his life in a cage.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 8, 2021)

My kids raised some baby possums they found abandoned.  They were returned to the wild.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

How adorable!

Good thing little opossum is a love bug, because I sure wouldn't want to get bit by one seeing the gnashers this little guy has.


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> How adorable!
> 
> Good thing little opossum is a love bug, because I sure wouldn't want to get bit by one seeing the gnashers this little guy has.


He really has the same teeth cats have.  Maybe since he was never wild, it's just as risky as a house cat.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> He really has the same teeth cats have.  Maybe since he was never wild, it's just as risky as a house cat.


That's what I was thinking, raised from a baby, he seems loving.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

There are some really kind and compassionate people in the world. Thanks for sharing this video.


----------

